
Ask HN: Why are there more Windows exploits and vulnerabilities? - piotr_krzyzek
Are there more Windows exploits and vulnerabilities knows and documented because of the larger user base or because it is less 'secure' than Linux/OS-X?
======
lutusp
> Are there more Windows exploits and vulnerabilities knows and documented
> because of the larger user base or because it is less 'secure' than
> Linux/OS-X?

Yes.

You may think this to be a flip answer, but it isn't. Both factors play a
part. Windows is notoriously insecure because of how it evolved (at the hands
of so many people over so many years, with different priorities and skill
levels), but it is the primary target of hackers (a) because it is full of
gaping holes, and (b) because of its large installed base.

------
sblom
What metrics do you want to use for purposes of this conversation? I.e. where
do we look for vulnerability counts?

